# Rash on puppy's belly?



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

Since it's the weekend, I was wondering if you could give me some advice on what could be going on with my puppy(s). I noticed tonight when we got home that my 11 week old male puppy has a pretty wide spread rash on his abdomen and chest. The worst of it is on the space between his penis and his belly button. It is pretty red and raised. His belly button and one of the nipples adjacent to it is pretty swollen also. The rash is all over his underside, all the way up to his armpits by his front legs, and all of it is raised. 

His sister has something similar, but not as severe, and not as wide spread. Hers is contained to her abdomen, and is not spread to her chest or armpits. From what I can tell, it doesn't seem to bother them. I haven't noticed them scratching more than usual. 

Yesterday they were outside and they got into the tall brush, which I try to keep them out of (my son was supposed to be watching them, but obviously wasn't). The last time they played in the brush the female pup had a similar rash as they do now. Could they have gotten into some poison ivy or something else that could cause this rash? Can dogs even get poison ivy and the like? 

Do you have any idea what this could be? I will be calling the vet as soon as I can on Monday if it is still there. Thanks!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, dogs can get poison ivy. One of ours had to be treated for poison ivy a couple summers ago.

Do you have any Benadryl cream you could rub on the rash?


----------



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I may have Benedryl cream, I'll have to look. If I do, it's still packed away in a box from our move. lol I did have some Calamine lotion out, so I put some of that on, but they just licked it right off.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

If it's not bothering/itching them I wouldn't put anything on it. Like you said they will just lick it off and that can't be good for them to ingest either....

If they seem ok probably waiting until Monday to talk to vet will be fine. If they start acting sick or feverish I would contact a vet asap.

Goldenmom, any thoughts?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can actually just spread the liquid benedryl on his belly too. Even if he licks it off, it won't hurt him. And it tastes bad, so chances are it won't get licked too much. Diphenhydramine is pretty safe, and is used for pets often internally and externally.

Hydrocortizone wouldn't hurt either, but I would try benedryl first.


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

Could be any number of things but judging by the description and location Id bet its a contact dermatitus, caused from anything from carpet cleaner, to poison ivy or oak. Putting something on it will probably result in being licked off and darn near impossible without an E-collar. if it seems ithcy you can give a benadryl but Id see if you can get a dosage from a vet. Batheing them in a baking soda and water solution could also help and not leave a residue that they will be tempted to lick off.

Definately see a vet on monday though.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

puppy pyoderma. Vet will probably get you some antibiotics that will clear it right up.


----------

